
Ask HN: Where can I purchase an Saas or App? - dawie
I am looking for something with a few customers and low monthly revenue that I can take over and grow. I know about flippa, but was wondering if there are any other sites or if anyone on HN want to sell their site&#x2F;app&#x2F;Saas since they are working on something else?
======
jonkiddy
Have you checked out FE International?

[https://feinternational.com/buy-a-website/](https://feinternational.com/buy-
a-website/)

